# 20g DIY Stand Question



## Jdinh04 (Oct 7, 2004)

I am currently starting on a project which is making a 20 gallon stand for my 20g tank. Does anybody here built a tank stand on their own? If so, could you please post step by step so I could get an idea on how to construct mine?

So far I have cut a base piece which is I believe 28" inches long, so i'll need 3 more of those for top and bottom.


----------



## whiskey (Oct 9, 2004)

I built a stand for my 50G, 125G and 29g, tanks I like to make a framework out of 2X4 and sheeting on back and sides to hold it upright. Length of the 2X4 is very important so the whole thing does not end up twisted. A chop saw or miter box is best for this but it can be done with a skill saw, like I did, but you will need to clean up the edges with sandpaper a little more.

What info exactally do you need?

this may help they have a basic rundown simaler to how I make my stands.

http://www.garf.org/

Whskey


----------

